# How do I get rid of the cat urine smell?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My mom took Snoopy out while I was at school to a new spot on the walk and there is a stray cat in the area and apparantly he walked in it because once her and Snoopy got home he smelled horribly of cat urine. When I got home I could smell it as soon as I walked in the door. So I gave him a bath but I can smell it alittle bit. If it doesn't go away on its own is there something else I could do?


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> My mom took Snoopy out while I was at school to a new spot on the walk and there is a stray cat in the area and apparantly he walked in it because once her and Snoopy got home he smelled horribly of cat urine. When I got home I could smell it as soon as I walked in the door. So I gave him a bath but I can smell it alittle bit. If it doesn't go away on its own is there something else I could do?


i have a couple suggestions, (i'm not sure what shampoo you used) bath using either puppy shampoo (gentle on the pooch yet good at getting odours out) or -provided the urine isn't on the face you can try soda water then a lil bit of baking soda rubbed on the area but let the shampoo or soda water sit in the hair for a few minutes then make sure to rinse well! or if you still can't get rid of the cat urine smell.. depending where it is on your dog -you could get the hair shaved short ( cut the smell out) then let the hair grow back. I'd like to hear what works for you. 
GOOD LUCK; Shanette Peters/Aunty Noah's Pet Styling


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the smell went away on its own, thanks for the tip though.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That's good it went away. Any time of urine can smell horrid!

I would go pour bleach on the spot. Any one else that walks through it or any other animal thatw alks through it will only track it everywhere and then the smell is everywhere. I'd take the five minutes to pour the bleach on it so it didn't happen again.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Pour bleach on grass?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can also use distilled white vinegar mixed with water to get rid of urine scent - on the dog, rugs, etc.


----------

